# Canadians fighting beside the 'fiercest troops in existence'



## old medic (27 Nov 2009)

Canadians fighting beside the 'fiercest troops in existence'
By Nicole Bergot, Sun Media 
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/Afghanistan/2009/11/27/11953741-sun.html



> HERO CAMP, KANDAHAR PROVINCE — Capt. Gord Barnes is in his glory, dancing in a circle of clapping Afghan soldiers on this Muslim holy day of Eid.
> 
> The Newfoundlander is the senior medical mentor for the Operational Mentoring and Liaison Team (OMLT) that has been working to strengthen the Afghan National Army (ANA) since 2006.
> 
> ...


----------

